# Star Wars: Episode 9 - So hätte Leias Rolle ursprünglich ausgesehen



## Darkmoon76 (7. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - So hätte Leias Rolle ursprünglich ausgesehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - So hätte Leias Rolle ursprünglich ausgesehen*


----------



## CyrionX (7. November 2019)

> Laut Todd Fisher nutzte Regisseur J.J. Abrams nun rund acht Minuten an nicht verwendetem Material mit Carrie Fisher, welches genau analysiert wurde, um es rückwirkend in die Story und den Film einzubauen. Es sei magisch, was man damit gemacht hat.


Ergebnis:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U58IdBjMeS4


----------



## Cobar (8. November 2019)

Darf man das so verstehen, dass der Film jetzt um diese 8 Minuten alte Aufnahmen aus Episode 7 herum gebaut wurde?
WIrd ja immer besser, was man da alles erwarten darf bei diesem Film


----------



## Kashban (8. November 2019)

Danke, ich verzichte. Star Wars ist spätestens seit Episode 8 für mich gestorben.

#redpill


----------



## Enisra (8. November 2019)

Kashban schrieb:


> Danke, ich verzichte. Star Wars ist spätestens seit Episode 8 für mich gestorben.
> 
> #redpill



gut, dann musst du ja nicht mehr die Menschheit mit Falschen Gründen nerven


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. November 2019)

Leia mit Lichtschwert wäre interessant gewesen. Zumindest wenn man das richtig eingeführt hätte. Die Inszenierung ihrer Kräfte in Ep. 8 hat mir gar nicht gefallen.
Dass die neuen Ergebnisse jetzt magisch sein sollen...ist zu erwarten, dass sowas vorab gesagt wird. Ich bin da skeptisch, hoffe aber, dass sie es gut hinbekommen haben.


----------



## Frullo (9. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> gut, dann musst du ja nicht mehr die Menschheit mit Falschen Gründen nerven



Hybris? Seit wann identifizierst Du Dich mit der gesamten Menschheit? Und wo bitteschön sind denn in Kashban's Posting die falschen Gründe über die Du (und nicht die Menschheit...) Dich nervst?

Wie üblich werde ich vergeblich auf eine Antwort warten, denn wenn man Dich widerlegt hat, bleibst Du mucksmäuschenstill...

Noch was: Star Wars 8 ist Scheisse - das, das eine Meinung ist, ist Fakt.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> das, das eine Meinung ist, ist Fakt.


Der Satz ergibt nur keinen Sinn  warum erläutere ich hier:

Eine Meinung ist nie ein Fakt, weil eine Meinung *immer subjektiv* ist, im Gegensatz zu einem Fakt, der *immer opjektiv* ist, da er immer belegt sein muss, sonst ist es kein Fakt, sondern eine Mutmassung/Vermutung/Sichtweise etc.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. November 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Satz ergibt nur keinen Sinn



Schon bezüglich der Rechtschreibung^^


----------



## Frullo (9. November 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Satz ergibt nur keinen Sinn  warum erläutere ich hier:
> 
> Eine Meinung ist nie ein Fakt, weil eine Meinung *immer subjektiv* ist, im Gegensatz zu einem Fakt, der *immer opjektiv* ist, da er immer belegt sein muss, sonst ist es kein Fakt, sondern eine Mutmassung/Vermutung/Sichtweise etc.



Entweder ist etwas eine Meinung oder es ist keine Meinung - wenn diese Unterscheidung gemacht werden kann, reden wir von Fakten. Ich mag dabei die Rechtschreibung versemmelt haben, nicht aber den Wahrheitsgehalt <- Fakt.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2019)

und sobald es eben eine Meinung ist, ist es kein Fakt mehr. 

Der einzigte Fakt ist dann daran nur dass es faktisch deine Meinung ist, nicht aber dass eine Meinung immer ein Fakt ist. Denn ein Fakt ist etwas unumstößliches und kann dann keine Meinung sein, wo eine Meinung eines anderes etwas anderes dazu meint. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzKWBBKd7pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Frullo (9. November 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> und sobald es eben eine Meinung ist, ist es kein Fakt mehr.



Nur wurden in diesem Thread keine Behauptungen aufgestellt und als Fakten verkauft. 

Aber Enisra kann's nicht lassen, trotzdem so zu tun, als wäre dies der Fall gewesen...

Darum nochmals, dieses mal hoffentlich sprachlich korrekt: Star Wars 8 ist scheisse, das ist meine Meinung. Und das dies meine Meinung ist, ist Fakt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Darum nochmals, dieses mal hoffentlich sprachlich korrekt: Star Wars 8 ist scheisse, das ist meine Meinung. Und das dies meine Meinung ist, ist Fakt.


Und alleine stehst Du mit der Meinung auch nicht, das ist ebenso Fakt.


----------



## Kashban (13. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> gut, dann musst du ja nicht mehr die Menschheit mit Falschen Gründen nerven



Was will uns der Autor mit dieser Zeile sagen? Ich weiß es nicht.


----------

